# Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?



## Honeyball (28. Februar 2012)

Eigentlich hatten die Boardie-Kuttertouren fast schon Kult-Status, doch irgendwie ist das in 2011 nichts geworden.

Wenn Lust, Laune und Interesse besteht, hätte ich nicht übel Lust, mal wieder was Gemeinsames auf der Ostsee abgehen zu lassen.
Also, Ihr da oben an der Küste, sagt doch mal was dazu.
Welcher Kutter würde sich denn anbieten, welchen Termin sollte man ins Auge fassen, wer hat gute Kontakte oder eine Idee, wie man ein rundes Gesamtpaket schnüren könnten, um einen Kutter gemeinsam voll zu bekommen?


----------



## Franky D (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*

gefällt mir sehr gut aber du hast die südminderheit vergessen  
also ich wär dabei die frage ist eben nur woran ist es untergegangen existiert der wanderpokal noch wie viele leute kriegen wir zusammen vlt langt auch erstmal ein 12mann kutter wenn es natürlich eine größere truppe werden sollte natürlich prima wenn ich mich recht entsinne wollten wir doch schon immer mal in den osten oder?


----------



## Honeyball (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*

Das war u.a. ein offener Punkt nach den letzten Touren.

Kutter gibt es ja überall genug.

Jetzt sind erstmal die gefragt, die sich an der Küste auskennen.


----------



## RibnitzerJung (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*

Also wenn ihr von Warnemünde bzw Rostock aus starten wollt und ein 12 mann kutter reicht empfehle ich euch die MS Seeadler von unserem ABkumpel beschu... ich fahre jetzt am samstag mit ein paar boardis gerade wieder mit ihm raus!


----------



## Norge Fan (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*

Also ich wäre gern bei solch einer Tour mal mit dabei.  

Sollte ja eigentlich nicht das Problem sein, so nen Kutter voll zu bekommen.


----------



## tonnetto (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*

ich find die  idee auch gut. Bin dabei.

Ich habe, gestern noch die alte fotos wieder gefunden von unsere Bordi Tour auf hitra...

sollen es mal wieder wagen für 2013??

Gruß Tonnetto


----------



## djoerni (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*

Also ich wäre, sofern der Termin passt dabei! Ob nun 12 oder 40 Mann. 
Wismar ist eigentlich auch immer gut.


----------



## Norbi (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*

Moin djoerni,wenn Du dabei bist könntes Du mich mitnehmen,dann wäre ich auch sehr gerne dabei?????


----------



## MeFo_83 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*

Kann euch auch nur die Seeadler ans Herz legen, wenn ich dann vielleicht von Rostock aus fahren wollt! Genau wie der Ribnitzer, bin auch ich schon öfters mit raus gefahren und kann "Beschu" nur empfehlen!
Kein Kapitän der nur Kohle machen will oder nur darauf aus ist schnell wieder drin zu sein, Sondern einer der auch öfters seine Späße macht und darauf bedacht ist, das jeder soviel Fisch wie möglich fängt!!! Selber auch mal mitangelt um den "Anfängern" an Bord zu zeigen wie es richtig geht. #6


----------



## mathei (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*



MeFo_83 schrieb:


> Kann euch auch nur die Seeadler ans Herz legen, wenn ich dann vielleicht von Rostock aus fahren wollt! Genau wie der Ribnitzer, bin auch ich schon öfters mit raus gefahren und kann "Beschu" nur empfehlen!
> Kein Kapitän der nur Kohle machen will oder nur darauf aus ist schnell wieder drin zu sein, Sondern einer der auch öfters seine Späße macht und darauf bedacht ist, das jeder soviel Fisch wie möglich fängt!!! Selber auch mal mitangelt um den "Anfängern" an Bord zu zeigen wie es richtig geht. #6


 
werde es am samstag mit den anderen bordis testen. bericht dann in der rostocker anglerkurve.


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*

Wenn es passt bin ich auch dabei #6


----------



## djoerni (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*



Norbi schrieb:


> Moin djoerni,wenn Du dabei bist könntes Du mich mitnehmen,dann wäre ich auch sehr gerne dabei?????



das sollte kein problem sein.


----------



## djoerni (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Wenn es passt bin ich auch dabei #6



och nö


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*

Shit hatte gar nicht gesehen das Du schon Interesse bekundet 
hattest, dann wird das ja mal wieder nichts mit Fisch fangen...

Ich lass auch die Gummifische zu hause, eeeehrlich 

Edit:
Und wenn doch bring ich nen Helm für Dich mich


----------



## Norbi (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*



djoerni schrieb:


> das sollte kein problem sein.



Na das finde ich ja sowas von SUPER#6#6


----------



## Reppi (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*

Kann mich noch an die Jahre erinnern, wo wir 2 Kuttters voll bekommen haben...
Also Luscht hätte ich auch.....:q

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Onkel Frank (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*

Hätt ich auch mal Lust zu :vik:. Kenn da noch einen den's in den Fingern kribbelt :q:q:q.


----------



## Franky D (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*

na das klingt doch schonmal ganz gut 

wer hatte eigendlich nochmal den größten bei der letzten Tour? weil dem Sieger obliegt doch normal die ehrenvolle Aufgabe die nächste Tour zu organisieren


----------



## sunny (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*

Wenn der Sieger diese ehrenvolle Aufgabe zeitnah wahrgenomemn hätte, würde es diesen Trööt nicht geben |supergri.


----------



## Franky D (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*



sunny schrieb:


> Wenn der Sieger diese ehrenvolle Aufgabe zeitnah wahrgenomemn hätte, würde es diesen Trööt nicht geben |supergri.


 

joa das is mir auch klar nur rein interessenhalber weil da gabs ja auch den großen Wanderpott mit Gravurtafel


----------



## sunny (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*

Aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich sagen, den könnt ihr euch abschminken.


----------



## maki1980 (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*

Moin,

wenn es Zeitlich passt, würde ich auch mitkommen 


Gruß´
Daniel


----------



## RibnitzerJung (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*

wenn so viele interesse haben, dann müsstet ihr mal einen kutter finden, der relativ presiwert viele leute mitnehmen kann... und da kenne ich niemanden in warnemünde... #d

spontan fällt mir da nur jan cux in sassnitz ein, wenn es denn wirklich richtung osten gehen soll... da passen 50 leute drauf und vollcharter kostet 2000€... was ja irgendwie 40 € pro person macht... dann ist das ding aber auch echt voll... wie die crew ist, keine ahnung...#c


----------



## angelnrolfman (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*



RibnitzerJung schrieb:


> wenn so viele interesse haben, dann müsstet ihr mal einen kutter finden, der relativ presiwert viele leute mitnehmen kann... und da kenne ich niemanden in warnemünde... #d
> 
> spontan fällt mir da nur jan cux in sassnitz ein, wenn es denn wirklich richtung osten gehen soll... da passen 50 leute drauf und vollcharter kostet 2000€... was ja irgendwie 40 € pro person macht... dann ist das ding aber auch echt voll... wie die crew ist, keine ahnung...#c


 
Hatte schon hier fleissig mit gelesen.....und schon über einen Termin nachgedacht......sicherlich haben viele "ihre Kutterfavoriten"......aber bezueglich dem Vorschlag von dir  ........ ob da so viele mit Herrn M. fahren wollen? #d Na mal abwarten.........da werden bestimmt einige Erfahrungen gemacht haben und was zu sagen.......|rolleyes


----------



## Honeyball (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*

Zumindest werde ich nichts "Offizielles" auf diesem oder einem anderen Kutter von "Herrn M." organisieren.


----------



## Franky D (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*

ein termin zu finden steht halt auch in abhängigkeit der verfügbarkeit des schiffes die letzten touren sind ja immer in der ersten august hälfte gestartet da besteht halt auch eine relativ hohe chance auf gutes wetter  als schiff würde ich einfach mal die MS Peter 2 von Wismar ins rennen werfen bin mit ihr früher oft von Travemünde aus gestartet von wismar habe ich allerdings keine eigen erfahrung


----------



## norge_klaus (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*

Dä wäre ich doch glatt mal wieder dabei ! Jan Cux mit ganz vielen Boardies dürfte spannend sein.


----------



## RibnitzerJung (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*

Die MS Peter 2 von Wismar aus halte ich auch für eine gute Idee, groß genug sollte sie sein...

Bei Herrn M hätte ich auch so meine bedenken, mir fiel aber in dem moment nichts anderes ein... aber ich wäre ja so aus dem Bauch heraus glatt für die Peter 2... #6


----------



## mathei (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*

peter 2 oder crista ist ja irgendwohl das gleiche.
prinzipiel ist die teilnehmmerzahl entscheidend.
also mod
tabelle aufmachen. wer will.
dann termin festleggen.
dann nochmal wer will.
und dann den entsprechenden kutter. ( zur teilnehmerzahl )
anderders wird es nix.


----------



## Honeyball (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*

Da es eine Neuauflage des Kuttercups werden soll, gibt's da noch einiges vorab zu klären.
der Thread hier geht jetzt erstmal nur um allgemeine Interessensabfrage, Ergebnis: klares Ja

Also sehen wir dann mal in Ruhe weiter...:vik:


----------



## Norbi (1. März 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*

Moin Moin,damit nicht nur der Osten vertreten ist,was haltet Ihr von der Seho in HH,viel Platz und großer Salon:m Und vorallem guter Kaptän.


----------



## MINIBUBI (1. März 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*

Moin Moin
Also ich hätte auch mal wieder Lust mitzukommen.
bin aber Zeitlich etwas eng.
Also ich müste rechtzeitig bescheidwissen.
Ich könnte so 2 Leute im Auto mitnehmen.
gruß Norbert


----------



## norge_klaus (1. März 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*

Na da wären wir doch wieder mal voll in der altbekannten Diskussion. Welche Ecke der Ostsee soll es sein ? 
Klar wäre ich für Sassnitz, nur da ist das Problem mit den Kuttern. Groß genug wären die Jan Cux und die Rügenland (aktuell noch Kehrheim II).


----------



## Reppi (1. März 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*



> Na da wären wir doch wieder mal voll in der altbekannten Diskussion



Gehört doch dazu; entweder wird das dann für mich ne Tagesfahrt irgendwo in S-H, oder ne 3 Tagestour mit Anreise und Abreisetag...


----------



## djoerni (1. März 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*



Reppi schrieb:


> Gehört doch dazu; entweder wird das dann für mich ne Tagesfahrt irgendwo in S-H, oder ne 3 Tagestour mit Anreise und Abreisetag...



genau so:g


----------



## Yupii (1. März 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*

wenn`s denne passt, wäre ich auch gerne dabei.

@ djoerni
lass das mal mit 3-Tagestour. Bei dir heisst das:
 Anreise, Angeltag verpennen, Abreise:q:q


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*

Yo, also wenn´s denn zeitlich passt, wäre ich doch auch mal wieder stark an so einer Tour interessiert:g.
Der Starthafen ist mir so ziemlich egal|rolleyes Bin für jede Schandtat offen|supergri.
Als Klassiker werfe ich jetzt einfach mal die MS Blauort ins rennen.
Für mich im Moment der beste und kundenorientierteste Skip der S-H Küste:vik::vik:
 Nen echter kleiner Geheimtip ist die MS Antje D in Maasholm.
Junge, motivierte Crew mit guten Reviermöglichkeiten#6#6


----------



## Reppi (2. März 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*

12-13 Verwegene gibts ja schon........
Vielleicht sollte man sich jetzt auf auf 1-2 Kutter in SH und 1-2 Kutter "im Nahen Osten"  verständigen.......dann abstimmen.
Ich glaube dann fällt es den "nur Lesenden" leichter sich anzuschließen...?

Gruß Uwe


----------



## djoerni (2. März 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*

Antje-D wäre auch mal toll!


----------



## Norbi (2. März 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*



djoerni schrieb:


> Antje-D wäre auch mal toll!



Da schließe ich mich an:m


----------



## thomas19 (2. März 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*

Hallo Leute,
ich würde als Ausgangshafen Wismar o. Heiligenhafen empfehlen, schon allein wg. der kostenl. Parkpl. u. weil die Häfen gut zu erreichen sind. Rügen u. Maasholm wären mir zu weit weg. Als Wochentage kommen bei mir nur Sa. u. So. in Frage. Wenns nur 12 Mann werden, könnte die "Seeadler" eine gute Wahl sein, ob die Parkplätze dort kostenlos sind, weiß ich nicht.
Wenn es mehr Leute werden, würde ich die "christa" von Wismar o. die "Ostpreußen1" mit Siegbert Deutsch als Kapitän, von HH empfehlen. Das einzigste was auf der "ostpreußen" gefehlt hatte, war die Toilettenbrille auf dem Männerklo. Meinetwegen würde ich aber auch mit der "Seho" mitfahren, wie einer vorgeschlagen hatte.
mfG
thomas19 #h


----------



## MINIBUBI (2. März 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*

Alle Schließen sich an!!!!
Aber woran den??|kopfkrat
Norbert


----------



## lausi97 (2. März 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*

Bekunde da auch mal mein Interesse dran,kann aber auch nur Sa;So.Warte jetzt auf nen Termin,Honeyäääääääääääää gib mal laut in welchem Monat?

|wavey:lausi


----------



## vazzquezz (2. März 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*

Och ... mal so mit Norbi auf `nem Kutter!? Nicht schlecht! #6

... aber nur , wenn Wulli und Toffee sich auch melden !


----------



## pitus02 (3. März 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*



Reppi schrieb:


> Gehört doch dazu; entweder wird das dann für mich ne Tagesfahrt irgendwo in S-H, oder ne 3 Tagestour mit Anreise und Abreisetag...



Ich kann mich da nur anschließen, hab doch noch nie gefehlt :m


----------



## thomas19 (3. März 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*



Reppi schrieb:


> Gehört doch dazu; entweder wird das dann für mich ne Tagesfahrt irgendwo in S-H, oder ne 3 Tagestour mit Anreise und Abreisetag...



Also ich wäre für ne Tagesfahrt, was haltet Ihr vom 21. o. 22.4.12 als Termin? Einer müßte dann wohl Geld per Überweisung einsammeln u. mit dem Geld chartert er dann einen Kutter. Die Überweisenden müßten dann wohl ihren AB-namen auf der Überweisung unter "Verwendungszweck" angeben. Und dann wird der Kutter bekanntgegeben.
mfG
thomas19


----------



## anbeisser (3. März 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*

Moin !

Also ich kann nur Wismar / Christa & Peter 2 sowie die Vorwärts von Poel empfehlen.

Preis in Wismar pro Person 35€ , supersaubere Schiffe,gute Crews und faire Preise.
0,33 Becks oder Warsteiner 1,30€ , Bowo 1,50€ , Pott Kaffee 1,10€ 

Auf die Christa gehen ca 35 Mann und auf die Peter ca 45 Mann.

dazu kostenlose Parkmöglichkeiten direkt am Schiff.
P.S.Die wunderschöne Innnenstadt ist direkt in der Nähe.

Als Alternative die kleinere MS Vorwärts (ca 15-20Mann) auf Poel für ca 40€
Hier gibts zwar keinen Aufendhaltsraum aber der Kapitän gilt als Einer der immer weiß wo Fisch ist .....
Poel ist ca 15Km von Wismar entfernt.
Günstige Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten werden von den Schiffen vermittelt.

Wismar ist günstig von Hamburg / Lübeck weiter über die A20 und von Süden z.B. A9 / A24 / A14 zu erreichen.

www.hochseeangeln-wismar.de


----------



## thomas19 (3. März 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*



anbeisser schrieb:


> Moin !
> 
> Also ich kann nur Wismar / Christa & Peter 2 sowie die Vorwärts von Poel empfehlen.
> 
> ...



OK,
dann sind wir uns ja schon fast einig,
derjenige, der eines der 3 Schiffe bucht o. teilchartert, wird wahrscheinlich die "Peter2" abbekommen. Die "Vorwärts" muß man schon 2 o. 3 Monate vorher chartern, sie ist ähnlich begehrt wie die "Einigkeit" in HH. Und die "Christa" ist meist an den Wochenenden vergeben, wg. des etwas günstigeren Charterpreises. Die Peter2 hat ne 50iger Zulassung, das heißt:
3 Besatzungsmitgl., 42 erw. Gäste + 5 Kinder. Ich bin der Meinung, daß die "Peter2" mit 40 Gästen gut gefüllt ist. Bei der "Christa" gebe ich Dir mit 35 Pers. völlig recht. Ist der 22.4.12 ein So. als Termin ok? Wenn ja, würde ich eine Unterkontonummer meines Girokontos bekanntgeben u. sagen wir bis zum 31.3.12 die Zahlung von 35€ entgegennehmen, Benutzernamen im Verwendungszweck angeben!
mfG
thomas19


----------



## HerrHamster (3. März 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*

Mal eben Offtopic, wann wurde das erste Bild mit der CFS PANAMA gemacht?
Hast  du noch mehr Bilder vom SChiff?

Ich wäre beim Angeln aber auch dabei!


----------



## Norbi (4. März 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*

Also ich wäre für ne Tagesfahrt, was haltet Ihr vom 21. o. 22.4.12 als Termin? 


Meiner Meinung nach zu früh!!!


----------



## Ruten Rookie (4. März 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*

Also für mich kommt nur ne Tagestour in Frage. Mein Favorit
wäre Heiligenhafen mit der Einigkeit! Oder alternativ die
Ostpreussen (ist zwar ein bischen schraddelig, aber ich hab dort
Letztes Jahr 2x gut gefangen)

Aber da ich ja angelgeil bin, werde ich mich auch woanders anschließen.
Solange die Fahrt zum Hafen nicht mehr als 2 Std. dauert! 

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Franky D (4. März 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*

also april halte ich auch noch für viel zu früh solangsam tauchen ja die altbekannten nasen wieder auch  ich hoffe sofern er denn mitkommt das toffees radio endlich maöl die batterien ausgegangen sind  ich würde mich soweit es mir möglöich ist auch wieder bei der orga miteinbringen bin aber derzeit noch auf ausbildungsplatz suche und evtl bald noch auf wohnungssuche


----------



## Franky D (4. März 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*

ich wäre auch dafür das wir insgesammt 4kutter zzum abstimmen nehmen 2aus s-h und 2aus m-v meine vorschläge wären antje d, ms einigkeit, christa, peter2 

man könnte auch darüber nachdenken evtl von jedem vlt 2€ mehr einzusammeln um davon die pokale für die sieger zu finanzieren jenachdem was ihr so davon halten würdet


----------



## Sylverpasi (4. März 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*

DAS waren damals noch ZEITEN manmanmannnnn


----------



## HerrHamster (4. März 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*



Franky D schrieb:


> ich wäre auch dafür das wir insgesammt 4kutter zzum abstimmen nehmen 2aus s-h und 2aus m-v meine vorschläge wären antje d, ms einigkeit, christa, peter2
> 
> man könnte auch darüber nachdenken evtl von jedem vlt 2€ mehr einzusammeln um davon die pokale für die sieger zu finanzieren jenachdem was ihr so davon halten würdet



Finde ich beides gut!


----------



## Franky D (4. März 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> DAS waren damals noch ZEITEN manmanmannnnn


 
dich gibt das auch noch^^ war übers we in eutin#y


----------



## Reppi (5. März 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*

Pasi wuselt hier auch noch undercover rum...|supergri
Nun mach doch hier mal einer was offizielles raus: Termine und Boote zum abstimmen und dann Sack zu !
Es gibt hier doch 2-3 die Erfahrung mit der Orga haben, also los !
5 Seiten von Leuten, die den Sabber schon vor´m Mund haben, reichen !|rolleyes


----------



## djoerni (5. März 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*



Reppi schrieb:


> Pasi wuselt hier auch noch undercover rum...|supergri
> Nun mach doch hier mal einer was offizielles raus: Termine und Boote zum abstimmen und dann Sack zu !
> Es gibt hier doch 2-3 die Erfahrung mit der Orga haben, also los !
> 5 Seiten von Leuten, die den Sabber schon vor´m Mund haben, reichen !|rolleyes



genau


----------



## Norbi (5. März 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*



Reppi schrieb:


> Pasi wuselt hier auch noch undercover rum...|supergri
> Nun mach doch hier mal einer was offizielles raus: Termine und Boote zum abstimmen und dann Sack zu !
> Es gibt hier doch 2-3 die Erfahrung mit der Orga haben, also los !
> 5 Seiten von Leuten, die den Sabber schon vor´m Mund haben, reichen !|rolleyes



Ja macht mal,bevor das Wasser zu warm wird#6


----------



## Honeyball (5. März 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*

Jetzt bitte mal keinen Schnellschuss.

Wenn sich hier ein paar Mann im April verabreden wollen, dann macht das bitte privat und in einem eigenen Thread aus.

Mein und Franky D's Ansinnen war es, den alten Boardie-Kuttercup wieder ins Leben zu rufen, und dazu möchte ich auch die alten Organisatoren mit ansprechen (u.a. auch wegen des Wanderpokals und der Preise, die es mal gab)

Ich werde mich jetzt die Tage mit Farnky D kurzschließen und dann werden wir uns um einen günstigen Vollcharter kümmern und das ganze offiziell machen. 
Aber geht bitte nicht davon aus, dass wir einen Apriltermin oder ähnliches durchziehen können, sondern richtet euch lieber auf September ein.


----------



## Norbi (5. März 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*

September ist sowas von GUT#6#6#6#6


----------



## mathei (5. März 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*

september kann ich leider nicht. juni find ich gut


----------



## Reppi (6. März 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*



> Wenn sich hier ein paar Mann im April verabreden wollen, dann macht das bitte privat und in einem eigenen Thread aus.


Was sind das für harte Worte vom Mann, nahe Lüdenscheid ?
Dann schreibe doch einfach; ok ich übernehme die Orga, möchte nur die und den mithaben und schreibe dann einen Bericht ( Frotzel-Modus aus-)........
September wäre aber gut, wenn ich denn noch mit darf ..


----------



## Yupii (6. März 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*

September hört sich richtig guuut an


----------



## norge_klaus (6. März 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*

Für September kann ich noch gut planen.


----------



## Honeyball (6. März 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*



Reppi schrieb:


> Was sind das für harte Worte vom Mann, nahe Lüdenscheid ?


Sorry, Reppi.
Das sollte sich nicht hart anhören!
Es geht nur darum, dass man die Orga nicht übers Knie gebrochen bekommt.:m

Wenn denn der "Anmeldethreat" steht, geht's sowieso nach dem Windhund-Prinzip. Hauptsache wir bekommen den Kutter voll. :m


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. März 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*

Ich werde es im Hintergrund verfolgen... Aber September ist gut...


----------



## Reppi (6. März 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*



> gebrochen



Werden im September genug 

@Pasi
Im Hintergrund ?
Hier fahren endlich auch Leute mit, die die "echten" Boardie-Kuttertouren kennen --))
Waren das noch Zeiten mit Jelle, Gernot, Thomas und, und ..-)))))))
Aber zwei-drei von der "Gang" hier kenne ich auch ein wenig ..-)
Nur der Lüdenscheider...--|bigeyes|bigeyes:m:m:m


----------



## pitus02 (6. März 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*

:vik:Freu |wavey:


----------



## MINIBUBI (7. März 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*

Moin Moin
Hy Reppi
Das dudich nach deinen Alten Bekannten sehnst ist OK.
kommt aber ein bisschen so rüber als wenn du mit "neuen"
AB Anglern nicht viel am Hut hast!??
Deine Aussagen höhren sich nicht nach "Willkommen" an.
Gruiß Norbert


----------



## Honeyball (7. März 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*



> > gebrochen
> 
> 
> 
> Werden im September genug



Dat damals, ne, hömma, dat iss jetzt sowat von lange wech, ne, datte mich dat getz nomma aufs Buttabrot schmieren tust,
boah ey.
Aussadem war dat im Novemba bei richtig Welle auffe See!!
Und aussadem habbich getz Zäpfken! Rinn inne Fott und gut iss!!!:m


----------



## Norbi (7. März 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Dat damals, ne, hömma, dat iss jetzt sowat von lange wech, ne, datte mich dat getz nomma aufs Buttabrot schmieren tust,
> boah ey.
> Aussadem war dat im Novemba bei richtig Welle auffe See!!
> Und aussadem habbich getz Zäpfken! Rinn inne Fott und gut iss!!!:m



So sprechen echte Seebeeren


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. März 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Hy Reppi
> Das dudich nach deinen Alten Bekannten sehnst ist OK.
> kommt aber ein bisschen so rüber als wenn du mit "neuen"
> ...


 
Moin Moin Norbert,

mach dir da keine Gedanken, du weisst doch, um so älter man wird, desto mehr lebt man in der Vergangenheit !!! :q:q:q. (Der Reppi wird's mir verzeihen !!! )
Sicher sind alle willkommen, nur haben die alten S... schon einiges zusammen erlebt, ist wie bei alten "Kriegsgeschichten" :q.
Wenn ich das alles so mitlese, bekomme ich auch schon Lust mitzufahren....muss nur noch Kumpel sunny und unseren Markus überzeugen (oder zwingen). Vorraussetzung ist natürlich, dass sich Honeyball seine Zäpfchen nicht an der Rehling, sondern auf der Toilette "einverleibt" |bigeyes|bigeyes

Und denkt immer dran, hier geht's um unser Hobby!! Da sollten wir alles nicht so ernst nehmen !!! :q


----------



## Honeyball (7. März 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Vorraussetzung ist natürlich, dass sich Honeyball seine Zäpfchen nicht an der Rehling, sondern auf der Toilette "einverleibt" |bigeyes|bigeyes



Ich spül die imma mitm Pilsken runter, wozu soll ich dafür auf'n Pott? #c|wavey:


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. März 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ich spül die imma mitm Pilsken runter, wozu soll ich dafür auf'n Pott? #c|wavey:


 
wenn's hilft !!! #6


----------



## Franky D (7. März 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ich spül die imma mitm Pilsken runter, wozu soll ich dafür auf'n Pott? #c|wavey:


 
und dann wundert sich manch einer über diesen etwas seifigen nachgeschmack |bigeyes


----------



## norge_klaus (7. März 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*

Also am liebsten fahre ich zu einer Zeit an die Küste, wenn es Schweinebacke mit Grünkohl gibt !  :q:q:q


----------



## MINIBUBI (8. März 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*

Hy Rolf
Also aus deinen Worten muß ich Schließen das Reppi "Alt" ist Kriegsveterran und (Alte Geschichten erzählen)Alzh...??|kopfkrat
hat?? und wer stützt ihn beim Angeln?
Der Arme.


Ich fühl mich gleich Heimischer
Norbert


----------



## angelnrolfman (8. März 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Hy Rolf
> Also aus deinen Worten muß ich Schließen das Reppi "Alt" ist Kriegsveterran und (Alte Geschichten erzählen)Alzh...??|kopfkrat
> hat?? und wer stützt ihn beim Angeln?
> Der Arme.
> ...


 
Hi Norbert, nei nein....das wird kein *"betreutes Angeln"* :q:q. Habe Reppi mal auf der Julia getroffen und kann das so nicht stehen lassen...... . Er gehört aber zu den Kollegen, die schon enorm viel Erfahrungen haben und auch viel erlebt haben  Und man bestimmt richtig viel Spass haben kann........sowie mit den meisten :q


----------



## MINIBUBI (8. März 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Hi Norbert, nei nein....das wird kein *"betreutes Angeln"* :q:q. Habe Reppi mal auf der Julia getroffen und kann das so nicht stehen lassen...... . Er gehört aber zu den Kollegen, die schon enorm viel Erfahrungen haben und auch viel erlebt haben  Und man bestimmt richtig viel Spass haben kann........sowie mit den meisten :q


 
Also kein "Betreutes Angeln"
und wer past auf Reppi auf?
Ich meine wegen seinem Alter!und kann er auch ganz alleine
nach Hause?
Das macht mir echt Sorgen!:q:q
Wie gut kann er noch sehen?
u.s.w

Norbert



PS Ich habe schon einigemale an AB touren( Zander im HH Hafen,Horni auf Fehmarn,Dorsch Brandung in Dahme)
mit gemacht.
Viel Verrückte dabei und ich mitten drin.Voll gut.


----------



## bigbetter (8. März 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*

Kann es sein, das dies der letzte BoardiCup war ?

War echt ne lustige Tour !

Wenig gefangen, aber viel geklönt ! #6


----------



## norge_klaus (8. März 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*

Das war definitiv die 2009er Tour. Würde mich echt freuen, viele von euch bei einer Neuauflage zu treffen.
@Honeyball: Würde auch gern bei der Orga einer Neuauflage helfen. |wavey:


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. März 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*



bigbetter schrieb:


> Kann es sein, das dies der letzte BoardiCup war ?
> 
> War echt ne lustige Tour !
> 
> Wenig gefangen, aber viel geklönt ! #6



Ach DUUU SCHEEEIII..........!!! Da war ich ja noch jung und heiss....:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. März 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*

Sollte die Tour wieder hier im Norden  stattfinden, melde ich mich hiermit offiziell an!!!!!


----------



## Franky D (11. März 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Sollte die Tour wieder hier im Norden  stattfinden, melde ich mich hiermit offiziell an!!!!!


 
Davon gehe ich mal aus aber Bodensee wär doch auch mal lecker :-D


----------



## bigbetter (11. März 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Ach DUUU SCHEEEIII..........!!! Da war ich ja noch jung und heiss....:vik::vik::vik:


 

Ich glaube wir waren alle HEISSER ! #6

Sollte die Tour stattfinden, wäre ich gerne mit dabei !


----------



## Reppi (12. März 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*



> kommt aber ein bisschen so rüber als wenn du mit "neuen"
> AB Anglern nicht viel am Hut hast!??



Also Dich kann ich jetzt schonmal richtig gut leiden......
Ist wohl falsch rübergekommen; nur gibbet doch in jeder Tour; so 3-4 Bekloppte, die man gerne mal wieder sehen wollte..#6

PS. und "damals" gab es soooooviiiel Fisch, da hätte man über das Wasser laufen können..:q:q:q


----------



## Cassien1972 (15. März 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*

Moin ! 
Gibt es jetzt schon mal was konkretes zum Thema ???
Wäre wenn es möglich wäre gern dabei nur muß dann auch mal was handfestes dabei sein ! Wie gesagt Kutter gibts genug und leute die mit machen  wohl auch ! 

gruß tom


----------



## Cassien1972 (20. März 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*

Gibt wohl doch nichts konkretes !? Schade eigentlich sowas wäre glaube ich ganz lustig !!


----------



## Reppi (21. März 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*

das Gras wird höher und höher....|supergri


----------



## djoerni (21. März 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*

Dann plan doch mal Püppchen


----------



## Franky D (21. März 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*

joa weiß nicht honeyball wolltest du dich nicht mal bei mir melden? vlt hatte er ja in der letzten zeit viel um die ohren


----------



## norge_klaus (21. März 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*

War am letzten WE für zwei Tage auf Fehmarn. Die MS Karoline liegt ja jetzt in Burg und gehört zur Reederei Lüdtke. Waren zwei tolle tage auf dem Wasser und das Schiff macht einen hervorragenden Eindruck. Sehr motivierter Kapitän und Schiffsjunge ebenfalls top drauf.

Ist eine Überlegung wert.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## pitus02 (21. März 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*



norge_klaus schrieb:


> War am letzten WE für zwei Tage auf Fehmarn. Die MS Karoline liegt ja jetzt in Burg und gehört zur Reederei Lüdtke. Waren zwei tolle tage auf dem Wasser und das Schiff macht einen hervorragenden Eindruck. Sehr motivierter Kapitän und Schiffsjunge ebenfalls top drauf.
> 
> Ist eine Überlegung wert.
> 
> ...



ohhh auf Fehmarn war ich auch schon lange nicht mehr.
Unterkunft gibt es dort auch günstig in der Jugendherberge !!!!!|bla:


----------



## Franky D (4. April 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*

so mal wieder schubs


----------



## Reppi (22. April 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*

und sie sind am planen und planen.......


----------



## nemles (27. April 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*

kennt man ja.... aber dafür wirds um so goiler |rolleyes|rolleyes

Ach so, melde mich wieder zurück an Abord #h#h#h


----------



## Macker (28. April 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*

Moin sollte mein Vorschlag gegen Boardregeln verstossen dann bitte einfach löschen.
Die meisten Boardies sind ja in mehreren Foren mehr oder weniger Aktiv wenn es jetzt nur um die gemeinsame Kuttertour geht in anderen Foren wird sowas Veranstaltet.
Wenn hier also zb 10 Boardies sind die einfach mal wieder zusammen los wollen und dafür nen grund suchen.
Warum nicht woanders mitmachen und auch andere Angler treffen oder Wiedersehen.
Is nur mal so ein gedanke da es für mich so aussieht das hier zwar Intresse besteht aber niemand die Zeit oder Lust hat das in die Hand zunehmen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Franky D (28. April 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*

ich denke die lust besteht definitiv aber ich denke es mangelt leider grad bei den hauptinitiatoren grade honeyball und auch meiner wenigkeit grade einfach an der zeit ich werde mich die tage nochmal mit ihm kurzschließen um zu beratschlagen wies weitergehen soll


----------



## Macker (28. April 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*

sollte ja auch nur ne Anregung von mir sein.
Ich weiß wieviel Arbeit sowas macht und unter umständen ist da ja auch ein Finanzielles Risiko bei.
Gerade wenn mann Versucht sowas als Vollcharter zu machen.
Bei einer Teilcharter kann man da doch mit einigen Kapitänen reden.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## thomas19 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*

Moin,
ich mach mal die 100 voll u. hol den Beitrag wieder aus der Versenkung. In Anbetracht der diesjährigen Wetterlage würde ich Euch empfehlen, die Boarditour in Heiligenhafen, auf Fehmarn o. meinetwegen auch in der Kieler Ecke durchzuführen. Die fahren dort auch bei NW-Wind raus. Die Schiffe in MeckPomm sagen die Touren bei NW-Wind meist ab. Ist mir dieses Jahr schon paar Mal passiert.
Petri
thomas19 |wavey:


----------



## opus (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*

moin


na  das wäre mir neu das die kutter bei nw wind absagen  ;+ 


mfg


----------



## MeFo_83 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*

und wenns so wäre, dann hat das schon seinen grund !!!


----------



## thomas19 (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*



opus schrieb:


> moin
> 
> 
> na  das wäre mir neu das die kutter bei nw wind absagen  ;+
> ...



Moin,
ich wollte am 13.5. mit der Storkow mitfahren. Die Tour wurde abgesagt wg. NW-Wind(32 km/h). Aber ich war auch gar nicht böse, denn die Fahrt sollte schon um 5:30 Uhr beginnen.
Petri
thomas19


----------



## beschu (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*

Dann sei mal froh,das der Lotte so vernünftig war,die Fahrt abzusagen.Bei der Windstärke-undauch Wellenhöhe ist vernünftiges Angeln schlecht möglich....Allerdings hättest du sehr gut "Anatomiestudien"betreiben können,z.B.die Perestaltik der Speiseröhre erforschen können oder prüfen,ob der braune Ring noch fest an seinem Platz sitzt....:kgruss beschu#h





thomas19 schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich wollte am 13.5. mit der Storkow mitfahren. Die Tour wurde abgesagt wg. NW-Wind(32 km/h). Aber ich war auch gar nicht böse, denn die Fahrt sollte schon um 5:30 Uhr beginnen.
> Petri
> thomas19


----------



## urmel23 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*

Ich hol das dann noch mal nach oben. Ich wäre auch gerne dabei. Das Ostseegeschirr setzt schon Rost an ;-)

Gibt es schon was Neues ?


----------



## thomas19 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*

Wenn Ihr die Sache noch durchziehen wollt, müßt Ihr langsam ein Schiff festlegen u. Geld einsammeln, sonst wirds zu spät. Wir haben jetzt schon Juni u. andere Vereine fahren auch gern zum Kutterangeln. Ich empfehle Euch einen Kutter aus Helitown zu nehmen. Man bekommt dort kostenlose Parkpl.(am Binnensee) u. braucht keine Extraangelkarte für die Ostsee buchen. Die Zeiten dass man in Wismar doppelt so viel fängt, wie in SH scheinen entgültig vorbei zu sein. Mir war neulig die Monika empfohlen worden, aber auch die Ostpreußen wäre ne Option(Wir könnten denen ja ne Toilettenbrille schenken |supergri). Wenn man die Einigkeit am Wochenende chartern will, ich glaube dann muß man schon besonders gute Beziehungen haben.
Für Helitown spricht noch, dass die Kutter erst um 7:30 Uhr rausfahren. Leute, die aus über 100km Entf. kommen u. kein Zimmer gebucht haben werden dies zu schätzen wissen.


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*

Gegen Helitown spricht die lange Ausfahrt, die kurze Angelzeit und die lange Einfahrt... Im Kieler Raum 20-30 min Ausfahrt, bedeutend mehr Angelzeit..... 

Und da hier nix mehr passiert, gehe ich davon aus, dass hier nix mehr passiert 

#h#h#hLG#h#h#h


----------



## gummibootangler (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*

ü 5600 hits.... charter ma einer die aida oder so


----------



## HerrHamster (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*

Hopp!!! 
Jungs macht mal was! 
Will dieses Jahr noch mal raus mit dem Kutter!


----------



## thomas19 (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*



HerrHamster schrieb:


> Hopp!!!
> Jungs macht mal was!
> Will dieses Jahr noch mal raus mit dem Kutter!



Ja Leute,
dann müßten sich hier bei irgend einem z.B. beim Initiator dieses Thread´s sich 35-40 Leute anmelden, über priv. Nachricht schicken. Zuvor wird ein Schiff ausgemacht, mein Tipp: MS Ostpreußen(die muß die Jahresdurchsicht überstehen), Christa o. peter2( dort ist es mit dem fangen momentan recht wechselhaft), MS Blauort o. MS Silverland.
Die ersten 35 o. 40 Leute die antworten, überweisen dann die 37€ auf ein zuvor eingerichtetes Einzahlungskonto, dann wird eines der Schiffe gechartert u. los gehts. So haben die im Kutterboard das auch gemacht. Achso und der Tag muß noch ausgemacht werden z.B. 16.09.2012.
mfG
thomas19 |wavey:


----------



## HerrHamster (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*

@ Honeyball 
mach doch mal eine Thread zur Anmeldung auf!


----------



## Macker (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*



thomas19 schrieb:


> Ja Leute,
> dann müßten sich hier bei irgend einem z.B. beim Initiator dieses Thread´s sich 35-40 Leute anmelden, über priv. Nachricht schicken. Zuvor wird ein Schiff ausgemacht, mein Tipp: MS Ostpreußen(die muß die Jahresdurchsicht überstehen), Christa o. peter2( dort ist es mit dem fangen momentan recht wechselhaft), MS Blauort o. MS Silverland.
> Die ersten 35 o. 40 Leute die antworten, überweisen dann die 37€ auf ein zuvor eingerichtetes Einzahlungskonto, dann wird eines der Schiffe gechartert u. los gehts. So haben die im Kutterboard das auch gemacht. Achso und der Tag muß noch ausgemacht werden z.B. 16.09.2012.
> mfG
> thomas19 |wavey:



Moin Moin Ich möchte zu dem so haben die im Kutterboard das auch gemacht was sagen.
Sprecht erstmal mit einem Schiff sichert euch anzahl X an Tag Y und sammelt das Geld ein.
Aus eigner Erfahrung sage ich euch ihr habt Anmeldungen für 3 schiffe und könnt froh sein wenn 25 Mann über bleiben.
Mit einigen Kapitänen kann.man über so etwas auch gut sprechen .
Da gibt es dann auch möglichkeiten es zu regeln wenn leute nicht kommen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Honeyball (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Boardie-Kuttertour in 2012, was haltet ihr davon?*

Nach all dem Vorgeplänkel und den Endlosdiskussionen hat sich mit Herrn Hamster jemand gefunden, der die Mühen und Strapazen solch einer Organisation auf sich nimmt.

Von daher ein ganz dickes 

*DANKESCHÖÖÖÖÖN!!!*

an Dich.

Und damit sich alle anmelden können, die Interesse haben:

Die Tour startet am 05.08.2012 mit der MS Monika von Heiligenhafen. Alles weitere findet ihr in diesem Thread.

Wenn sich die Organisatoren der letzten Boardiekuttertouren auch einfinden, bleibt noch die letzte Frage, ob jemand bereit ist, sowas wie das "Preisangeln" auf die Beine zu stellen?

Damit kein Chaos entsteht, mache ich diesen Thread jetzt auch erstmal dicht.


----------

